# Cape May Fishing Flea market!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

just a reminder that the Fishing Flea market in Cape May is THIS weekend April 1ST Sunday


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Though it was today but then i remembered it is only the 31st.. Went to the Wildwood show with great disappointment again... They need to get that thing going or just quit it all together:--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Dude*

Ya should have called....I'm off the weekend.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I only have your WORK #


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ok*

Home: 609-886-2215

Cell: 609-972-1140


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Got it!! Been Practice casting behind everlon by the Buss garage look for the survey flags in the field on the left


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Castin*

Hey Junkman A Little Casting Pratice Sounds Good !!!! 
Let Me Know If Your Going Any Nites After The Week End


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds good*

I'm waiting for my new OM to get here. 12ft spinner. Gonna get a conventional stick soon to.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> I'm waiting for my new OM to get here. 12ft spinner. Gonna get a conventional stick soon to.


Guess I'm gonna have to bring my 15 footer this year


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Al;
Will be going on Vac next week(13-21) just ordered a Measuring wheel to check the cast Distance. Have a pretty good field at least 200 Yds long I believe. hit 145Yds with my spinning rod-115 with my 525 mag


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dog; You are not BUILDING your own?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep I am*

But I have to get up with ya so you can show me the guide spacing. Everything else is gravy.

Never went back to the rod building class. Waste of time and money. not the class but the teacher. Should have listened to ya from the get go.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

889-3960 / 972 8300


----------

